# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  Spencer Kobren Talks About Propecia - The Bald Truth 3/18/12

## tbtadmin

This week on The Bald Truth: Spencer Kobrens close friend Rafael hangs in studio with us to share his experience with hair loss, and using Proscar for the past 14 years. Joe calls in to tell the guys why his family said he was going to hell. George from Mobile calls in to tell us [...]Spencer Kobren Talks About Propecia  The Bald Truth 3/18/12 is a post from: Hair Loss Show: The Bald Truth



More...

----------


## the_charger

This was a great show Spencer, thanks! It was good to hear from your friend Raph and i'm looking forward to 10 or 15 years of keeping my hair like you two, thanks to finasteride!

----------


## PayDay

Yeah, great show Spencer! It's great to see people who have been on finasteride for so many years with no side effects. We need more of that around here. :Smile: 
I'm a huge fan bro, keep up the good work!

----------

